

7 Reasons why it's a great time to be a tech entrepreneur - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2008/7-reasons-why-its-a-great-time-to-be-a-tech-entrepreneur/

======
apstuff
Tech entrepreneurs have always needed three (3) things:

Technology, Money and Time.

It used to take a lot of money to buy mostly okay technology that took too
much time to learn and use.

In 2008, the technology is stable, powerful, and reliable. The cost of entry,
development and delivery is very low. Only time remains a factor, but it's
getting better.

So hell yeah, cast your net. And thanks Mark for an optimistic article in the
midst of doom and gloom on Wall Street.

What would happen if the U.S. spent $810B funding start-ups and paying
everybody's college tuition?

I mean, what would we do with the $500B (1/2 trillion) left over?

------
dshah
Great article, but it's talking more about the long-term than the short-term.

In the long-term, the removal of a "false economy" is great. In the short-
term, there are an awful lot of entrepreneurs that are a wee bit dependent on
that false economy.

